# FR: To be in Algeria is to be not in France



## LeChimiste

Salut,

J'ai écrit la phrase suivante:
Être en Algérie est ne pas être en France.

(pour un cours de français je lis "Garcon manqué" de Nina Bouraoui – je sais que la phrase est un peu bizarre)

Est-ce que ça c'est correct, ou est-ce qu'il faut que la phrase soit "Être en Algérie est _de_ ne pas être en France" ou quelque chose comme ça?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## janpol

c'est une lapalissade mais c'est correct :
Être en Algérie est ne pas être en France
Être en Algérie = sujet de "est"


----------



## Mauricet

Correct oui, mais pas très idiomatique, je trouve. Personnellement je dirais plutôt "Être en Algérie, c'est ne pas être en France".


----------



## Oddmania

Mauricet said:


> Correct oui, mais pas très idiomatique, je trouve. Personnellement je dirais plutôt "Être en Algérie, c'est ne pas être en France".



Je suis d'accord avec _Mauricet_  Utiliser une verbe à l'infinitif (surtout _être!_) comme sujet dans une phrase sonne toujours un peu bizarre.

Recommencer la phrase avec _c'est_, c'est beaucoup mieux


----------



## janpol

j'ai pensé comme vous mais, comme il n'est pas facile de corriger un ouvrage édité...


----------



## jann

I just want to make sure that we've understood the meaning you're trying to convey here... 

Do you want to say something along the lines of, "Being in Algeria isn't the same as being in France"?


----------



## janpol

Jann, ce post m'est-il destiné ?
comme mauricet et oddmania, j'ai pensé que "C'" était préférable mais,d'ordinaire la demande émane d'une personne qui rédige un document et cherche la meilleure formulation possible pour son compte personnel, il convient donc de la lui fournir. Cette fois, la phrase étant extraite d'un roman, j'ai préféré me borner à répondre à la question qui portait sur le fait que la phrase était correcte ou non.


----------



## jann

janpol said:


> Jann, ce post m'est-il destiné ?


Mais pas du tout ! 





> Cette fois, la phrase étant extraite d'un roman,


... et c'est là l'origine du malentendu. 

La phrase n'est pas extraite d'un roman. Comme contexte, LeChimiste nous a mentionné qu'il lit _Garçon manqué_ pour son cours de français...  mais il a bien dit "J'ai écrit la phrase suivante".  J'en conclue qu'il rédige une commentaire sur le roman en question.

Et comme la phrase en français est effectivement un peu bizarre, je voulais simplement vérifier que nous ayons bien compris l'idée qu'il souhaitait exprimer... (et en présumant que nous l'avons bien comprise, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous, Mauricet et Oddmania concernant la formulation avec "c'est").


----------



## janpol

OK, Jann ! j'ai lu trop vite le post du Chimiste !


----------



## LeChimiste

Merci a tous!

Oui, c'est une phrase que j'ai écrit moi-même. En anglais je pense que j'écrirait "To be in Algeria is to be not in France." La phrase s'agit de la dichotomie de la vie de l'auteur, que est de mère française et de père algérien.

Moi, j'oublie souvent ce type de construction en français. J'ai toujours l'instinct anglophone qui me dit qu'on ne peut pas faire des phrases comme cela. Mais je sais que c'est normal en français et bien préféré.


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, bien sûr, la phrase la plus simple serait "Être en Algérie, c'est ne pas être en France", qui constitue une Lapalissade (une évidence trop simple).
On peut pousser l'argument un peu plus loin :
-  Être en Algérie ou être en France , on doit choisir/c'est un choix
-  l'Algérie ou la France, un choix difficile etc


----------



## Mauricet

Ce n'est pas exactement une lapalissade puisque ce n'est vrai que grâce à l'indépendance de l'Algérie en 1962. Auparavant, et conflictuellement, être en Algérie, _c'était_ être en France, ce qui n'est pas sans rapport avec l'énoncé de LeChimiste sur le déchirement existentiel de Nina Bouraoui.


----------



## janpol

être en Algérie, _c'était_ être en France... pour toute la population ?


----------



## Aoyama

On joue sur les mots. A partir du moment où on utilise le vocable Algérie, on se situe après l'indépendance.


----------



## French Topics

On ne connaît pas le contexte. 'Etre en Algérie, c'est ne pas être en France' peut exprimer le regret d'être éloigné de la France ou, au contraire, le soulagement. De toute façon ce n'est pas une vérite de Lapalisse. C'est un sentiment vrai.


----------



## Mauricet

> A partir du moment où on utilise le vocable Algérie, on se situe après l'indépendance.


Comment ça ? Citation (de mémoire) de François Mitterrand vers 1956 : ... _parce que l'Algérie c'est la France, et la France n'acceptera pas chez elle d'autre autorité que la sienne !_ "Algérie" et "France" ne désignent pas des ensembles spatio-temporels d'intersection vide (pardon, je suis mathématicien ...).



> 'Etre en Algérie, c'est ne pas être en France' peut exprimer le regret d'être éloigné de la France ou, au contraire, le soulagement. De toute façon ce n'est pas une vérite de Lapalisse. C'est un sentiment vrai.


Cela peut aussi exprimer la douleur d'une personnalité écartelée entre deux vies incompatibles. Nous n'avons pas assez de contexte pour en décider.


----------



## florence a

Aoyama said:


> On joue sur les mots. A partir du moment où on utilise le vocable Algérie, on se situe après l'indépendance.



Non justement: avant 62, c'était ça s'appelait l'Algérie... française.

Je comprendrais mieux: choisir l'Algérie, c'est ne pas choisir la France, mais c'est peut-être sur-traduit.


----------



## Aoyama

> Cela peut aussi exprimer la douleur d'une personnalité écartelée entre deux vies incompatibles. Nous n'avons pas assez de contexte pour en décider.


Oui, justement, mais cette incompatibilité (qui est la clé de la phrase, je pense), ne joue que si les deux pays sont _différents. _Lors de l'époque coloniale, l'Algérie c'était la France et représentait trois départements français. Etre en Algérie c'était donc être en France, être algérien c'était être français (par aménagements successifs, on ne s'étendra pas ici sur les lois qui furent instaurées, mais après la Deuxième Guerre Mondiale, tout Algérien était français, de plein droit). Donc l'énoncé "être en Algérie c'est ne pas être en France " ne peut se comprendre réellement que dans un contexte contemporain, ou _de facto _et _de jure_ les deux entités nationales sont différentes.


----------

